# Favorite anime?



## phazex (Nov 27, 2014)

Bleach.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't watched these in a long time, but I enjoyed many of the animes that were on Adult Swim. Lupin the Third was my favorite; also enjoyed Trigun and Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Windblownhair said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender. My first experience was watching the live-action movie with friends, and watching them become absolutely enraged over how bad it was. It made me curious enough that I wanted to see the anime. I figured it must be good to get people so invested in it. I've seen a lot of anime since then, and I don't know that I think Avatar is the _best_ I've ever seen, but was my first and will probably always be my favorite.


I'm sorry you got to know Aang through that outrage. :crying:

My favorite are the above mentioned and Neon Genesis Evangelion. The one with Shinji-kun.


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

Elfen Lied


----------



## Kuru (Dec 6, 2014)

Serial Experiments Lain and Aria The Animation

I think a lot of INFPs would enjoy those, Lain for the deepness, Aria for the whole idealism factor, how positive and magical it is, a utopia world. I have a pretty strong emotional connection to both of those anime for different reasons.


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste (Oct 21, 2014)

Fairy Tail and One Piece


----------



## TeddyPower23 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anime: Naruto or Hunter x Hunter. I can't decide between the two. >.< 
Manga: Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

YYH and RuroKen


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

TeddyPower23 said:


> Anime: Naruto or Hunter x Hunter. I can't decide between the two. >.<
> Manga: Tokyo Ghoul


Hunter x Hunter...

I've seen it among those Netflix titles once or twice. How is it like?

EDIT: I really like Kill la Kill. It's very funny and downright awesome, but it's soooooo perverted! Don't you watch it with your grandma :tongue:


----------



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

Man that is hard. The new 2014 Sailor Moon...

But there is also Fruits Basket and Ouran High.


----------



## TeddyPower23 (Dec 6, 2014)

It's absolutely amazing~ It starts out pretty slow at first but eventually picks up the pace with incredible story arcs that will leave you awe struck and maybe teary-eyed. I would highly recommend watching it when you get the chance, haha. 

P.S: I've also enjoyed Kill la Kill. Along with Gurren Lagann, haha.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

I got really emotionally involved when I watched both seasons of Code Geass.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

my favourite two are Naruto (anime) and detective conan (only manga). I am still reading it and it is amazing.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Baccano! , Cowboy Bebop, Fate/Zero, FMA: Brotherhood.


----------



## NancyDrewNerd (Dec 20, 2014)

As of right now: Sailor Moon Crystal,
then: Death Note, Ouran High School Host Club, Fruits Basket, and Blue Exorcist. ☺


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't watch a ton, but Wolf's Rain just... agh. O.O I absolutely adore it.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter (2011)
I have yet to see the 99 version, but the 2011 changed my life.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

Luke the Turner said:


> Hunter x Hunter...
> 
> I've seen it among those Netflix titles once or twice. How is it like?
> 
> EDIT: I really like Kill la Kill. It's very funny and downright awesome, but it's soooooo perverted! Don't you watch it with your grandma :tongue:


Hunter x Hunter is honestly incredible. I disregarded it for so long because the style looks childish and I figured I wouldn't really be into it but I was so wrong. The depth of every character and arch is amazing and it really goes deep, especially in the Chimera arc. It deals with individualism, depression, what makes us human, etc. and it's honestly incredible imo. I recommend at least checking it out if you're interested


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

QueenSuzanna said:


> Hunter x Hunter is honestly incredible. I disregarded it for so long because the style looks childish and I figured I wouldn't really be into it but I was so wrong. The depth of every character and arch is amazing and it really goes deep, especially in the Chimera arc. It deals with individualism, depression, what makes us human, etc. and it's honestly incredible imo. I recommend at least checking it out if you're interested


Alright! Alright! Let me open Netflix XD XD XD


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

Luke the Turner said:


> Alright! Alright! Let me open Netflix XD XD XD


I'm so glad I could convince you! Score!x)


----------

